# why are merel markings a fault?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

*can any one explain this to me?*

ok i know that fur color of merel is a fault but can anyone tell me why or give me some kind of history? i was almost going to buy a merel colored pit before for like 850 from a breeder but someone told me not and barely explained why. i felt bad for not getting it though because it was so cute! :


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

here yah go

http://www.apbtconformation.com/merle.htm


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks that answered a lot!


----------

